# Pictures to share.



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys I was recently in Nassau Bahamas and I got the opportunity to go and see the Atlantis aquariums I have to say they are beautiful and they have plenty of fish but no much of tank with corals which it was a little disappointing to me. Anyways here some pictures I would like to share


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

More........

































































Note....All pictures were taking with my iPhone Im always lazy to carry a big camera


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah, that really sucks that they think this is what the ocean looks like

Did you bring back any live rock?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nice pics alex! ugh can't wait for my cruise to come so i can go snorkeling.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

You forgot to show the tank with 12 green morays the girth of a human leg. That was the showstopper for me.

Nice pics!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL!!!!!!!! Good laugh in the morning.



rickcasa said:


> You forgot to show the tank with 12 green morays the girth of a human leg. That was the showstopper for me.
> 
> Nice pics!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> yeah, that really sucks that they think this is what the ocean looks like
> 
> Did you bring back any live rock?


Hi Dave this time I did not get any rock, only chicharron



Flexin5 said:


> nice pics alex! ugh can't wait for my cruise to come so i can go snorkeling.


Thanks also I got a new snorkelling camera you should come and check it out..supermacro 



rickcasa said:


> You forgot to show the tank with 12 green morays the girth of a human leg. That was the showstopper for me.
> 
> Nice pics!


Thanks I dont recall seeing that one where was that exactly?



WiseGuyAquatics said:


> LOL!!!!!!!! Good laugh in the morning.


Atlantis is very nice but seems very expensive too


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

I was there this last June beautiful place we stopped off as part of a cruse, 

I do have gopro footage while snorkeling in the Bahamas tip to anyone going get a zip lock bag and bring some bread from the cruse the fish basically swarm you while snorkeling. makes for a fantastic experience


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

phomaniac said:


> I was there this last June beautiful place we stopped off as part of a cruse,
> 
> I do have gopro footage while snorkeling in the Bahamas tip to anyone going get a zip lock bag and bring some bread from the cruse the fish basically swarm you while snorkeling. makes for a fantastic experience


Good tip! i will definatly do that.


----------

